# Show your 2008 picts



## huntmaster58

Show off your 2008 trophy's


----------



## huntmaster58

*Bowkill*

Here is one from Oct. 08. Killed in Montgomery Co. 22 yrds, Hoyt Bow, Carbon Express, Rocky Mountain Titanium 100's.


----------



## Dead Wait

My son's first bow kill. He was so excited that, he changed out of his camo before I could get the picture taken.


----------



## huntr4life

My first buck with a bow September 28, 2008


----------



## Captn C

Here is some of the wife and I from 2008....


----------



## Leemo

*me first deer!!!!!!*


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR

:cloud:


----------



## Reel Blessed

I only hunted one weekend this year. On the first morning I had this buck come in right behind a doe and I drew back and let'r fly. I shot him at 10 yards dead center of the heart.


----------



## lunatic

hey huntr4life what a beautiful buck give us some info please


----------



## KeithR

Lavaca County 10 point, 32 yards, November 14th


----------



## gulfcoast200

Here are a few critters from Brazoria County. This new forum oughta be fun.


----------



## gulfcoast200

A couple more


----------



## blackmax2

Heres some of my sons first hunt.


----------



## kenforu

*Nice cull in the ranch from my son*

from Montgomery co


----------



## Chunky

I didn't take as much game in 08 as I have in a lot of years, I think the list goes something like this...a jake in spring, a fall hen, a half dozen or so pigs, a wt doe, and an aoudad in the summer. Some bowfishing in summer as well.


----------



## lunatic

Hey Chunky ,is that a Bob Lee bow that you took the turkey with ?


----------



## OUTLAW

Crockett, texas. my biggest to date


----------



## Chunky

Nice animals every one, thanks for taking the time to post them up.

lunatic, yes, that brown bow is a Bob Lee. I have two Bob Lee's in my collection of around 20 bows. They are very good bows, and I recommend them....of course, I don't own a bow that I don't like...well maybe an 80lb Bob Morrison, but that is because of the weight and not the brand.


----------



## Soapeddler

Mt first archery buck. 10/31/2008

14 yards; PSE Diamondback; Beeman ViBrake ICS Hunter 340 Arrow; 125 Grain Muzzy Broadhead

Hard quartering away shot right before dark - ran about 40 yards.

What a RUSH!!!!!


----------



## bountyhunter

We only had on bow kill on my property and it was special. My best friend Tom got his first ever bow kill, I sure hope it won't be the last.


----------



## TXPalerider

No real "Trophies" for me this year. Of course, IMO, any deer, pig, or turkey killed with a bow is a trophy. Here are my pics:


----------



## huntmaster58

cool picts everyone, keep them coming!


----------



## TXPalerider

*And one more..........*

This one was very special to me because it was my 5 year old son's first deer hunt with Dad and this was the very first animal we killed together. You can read more details here (*First Deer Hunt with Dad*). Here ya go:


----------



## Bucksnort

Here are some of mine. My first REAL year to hunt with a bow. No doubt I had some help from above with the flight of my arrow.


----------



## TXPalerider

Bucksnort said:


> ........... No doubt I had some help from above with the flight of my arrow.


Thanks for the compliment Snort, but, I really not any taller than you.:slimer:

No doubt, a season filled with divine intervention!!


----------



## State_Vet

TXPalerider said:


> No real "Trophies" for me this year. Of course, IMO, any deer, pig, or turkey killed with a bow is a trophy. Here are my pics:


Gosh Brad, you don't like Does do you:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet

Bucksnort said:


> Here are some of mine. My first REAL year to hunt with a bow. No doubt I had some help from above with the flight of my arrow.


It seems like just yesterday when I took Danny on his first archery hunt......how fast the little ones grow up:biggrin:


----------



## jjtroutkiller

This is my best to date, shot with a Mathew's Q2 this past December just west of Fort McKavett. The buck was 4 1/2 and scored 118.


----------



## El Cazador

1st outing with my new Black Ice on 11/29/08. Just a management 8pt but my 1st bow buck in about 11 years.


----------



## POCviking

theres one of mine


----------



## STEADLY CHASING BLUES

This is a buck I shot on 11/22 and after a 60 day dry period he grossed 131 3/8 and netted 126 1/8 This is my frist POPE & YOUNG.


----------



## POCviking

my buck and doe


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM

*head shot piggy*

1 of many bow hogs with my Diamond B-I


----------



## 2GOOD

*1st bow buck 08/09*

Here is my 1st bow buck taken on 12/27/08 from our low fenced placed in McMullen Co. It scored 153 7/8 at one place and 154 1/8 at another. Not my biggest buck but one I don't think I will ever forget.


----------



## webfoot96

*First Bow Buck*

Killed October '08 Coryell County (already on the wall)


----------



## lunatic

very nice buck webfoot. what did he score?


----------



## Bowhntr

*big buck down=BBD*

Well here is one of my buck from family place in Arkansas-13 yards form stand Mathews switchback-LD bow, rage 2blade, heart shot and Second deer was right under stand


----------



## huntmaster58

*picts*

Great picts everyone, keep them coming!


----------

